# Where do all of these trailer cues come from?



## RonOrchComp (Oct 19, 2021)

Take to youtube, and there are a million or so trailer cues that get used (or potentially used) in trailers. Where do these people get the cues from? Not the trailers themselves, obviously. Any idea how these cues wind up in the hands of these youtubers?


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 19, 2021)

RonOrchComp said:


> Take to youtube, and there are a million or so trailer cues that get used (or potentially used) in trailers. Where do these people get the cues from? Not the trailers themselves, obviously. Any idea how these cues wind up in the hands of these youtubers?



I think its just playlists from spotify that they grab many of the trailer music library houses releases and make new playlists. Might also capture the audio /download it and upload to youtube.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 19, 2021)

Ive also heard some where it seems the audio is from the trailer itself. Something like grabbing the left and right of the 5.1 mix so some fx might still be there and dips in volume are also aparent but over is clear since the music is very overpowering without the center channel.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

